# resetting the service indicator



## billwinkes (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, I feel like a bit of a moron. I changed the oil in my 2007. A3, 2.0T (15540 miles) and proceeded to reset the service indicator. I have followed the procedure in the owner's manual and searched the forums and followed those procedures, but the thing will not reset. I have tried all kinds of combinations and permutations of tigging and pressing the odo button and the reset button to no avail. I am reaching the point of frustration because I know the solution is probably simple. Ant assistance will be greatly appreciated.
Bill


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (billwinkes)*

pull out the trip reset and then let it go and then pull again and hold for about 7 secs it will reset in the center display


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_pull out the trip reset and then let it go and then pull again and hold for about 7 secs it will reset in the center display

yep


----------



## billwinkes (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (vwracin86)*

vwracin86
Thanks, thanks again. I knew it was so simple even I could do it. if I were in Squamish, I'd buy you a pinta Bass.
Bill


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (billwinkes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billwinkes* »_vwracin86
Thanks, thanks again. I knew it was so simple even I could do it. if I were in Squamish, I'd buy you a pinta Bass.
Bill


thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (vwracin86)*

$hit, i had mine on for the past 12K miles or so, gotta go try it out now








i just got used to the whole "Service Due" indicator on every start-up, always ignored it no problem


----------



## yoonskim (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (yoonskim)*

doesn't work on mine... all it did was reset the oil change indicator back to 5100 miles and 365 days...
I still get the "Service Due !" indicator with a chime immediately after startup








I guess I gotta use my VAGCOM to reset this one?


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (yoonskim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yoonskim* »_doesn't work on mine... all it did was reset the oil change indicator back to 5100 miles and 365 days...
I still get the "Service Due !" indicator with a chime immediately after startup








I guess I gotta use my VAGCOM to reset this one?


then after the 5k service someone at the dealership didnt do there job right of setting it to the 10k 365 day setting that your supposed to do


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (vwracin86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwracin86* »_

then after the 5k service someone at the dealership didnt do there job right of setting it to the 10k 365 day setting that your supposed to do

probably


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: resetting the service indicator (terje_77)*

you can change it in the adaption blocks i think they are 45,46,50 and something else in 17- cluster

not a hundred precent sure but you can change it to be any milage number and any amount of days. i have mine set to every 3 months and 3000 miles.


_Modified by vwracin86 at 10:19 AM 10-20-2008_


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

Bringing this one back to life. I've read the manual, etc. I've reset the mileage intervals. My main gripe is the "service due" light that keeps on popping up. I've searched. Nothing on here that I could find for an 8P model...mainly, my 2010 A3 TDi. Any other ideas?


----------



## trucaliber (May 13, 2009)

How many threads do you need? 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ing-own-oil-(2010-Audi-A3-TDi...service-light)


Find a vag-com cable. 

On 09+ there are 2 'maintenance' indicators. The oil change interval is 10k and can be reset from the dash, like your manual says . The SERVICE interval is 15k and requires a Vag-Com diagnostic cable to reset.


----------

